# Sourcing a 5.25" to 3.5" cover for my case



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi there,

Got a question about sourcing a 5.25" to 3.5" cover for my CM690 Advanced II case. I've just got a new memory card reader but it only fits within a 3.5" slot. I'm fairly certain I've got the adapter for a 5.25" to 3.5" but I don't have the cover itself.

Any ideas where I could source the following in the UK? Have looked at eBay but can't find one.
CM690 5.25" to 3.5" Front Bay Cover - Cooler Master Store

Cheers,

KugarWeb


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Why not just order it directly from CoolerMaster?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I use these. It isn't mesh front, but it works well.
StarTech.com 3.5in Hard Drive to 5.25in Front Bay Bracket Adapter - Ebuyer


----------

